# Another oak tree removal



## Treetom (Aug 14, 2010)

IMG]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147323&stc=1&d=1281817405[/IMG]


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

Man, I love that Swinger Tom!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 15, 2010)

*Me too, Blakes.*



Blakesmaster said:


> Man, I love that Swinger Tom!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 15, 2010)

*Pics also on website.*

http://treetom.net/news/?preview=true&preview_id=298&preview_nonce=9b43ae25d8

Scroll down to first gallery


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 15, 2010)

nice


----------



## caseys (Aug 15, 2010)

Sir, you are one heck of a bull to be able to hold up an oak tree like this...


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 16, 2010)

sweet!! hows that dolmar working for you? I hear they are good saws.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 16, 2010)

caseys said:


> Sir, you are one heck of a bull to be able to hold up an oak tree like this...





Very impressed with the 7900 Dolmar. A buddy of mine recommended this saw. But warns that the bigger one is less impressive.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 19, 2010)

yall can drop that off in my yard


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 19, 2010)

looks like alot of nice equipment. the crew could of looked a little better hard hats,chaps, etc and t shirts. keep up the good work.


----------



## josh1981 (Aug 20, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Very impressed with the 7900 Dolmar. A buddy of mine recommended this saw. But warns that the bigger one is less impressive.



Maybe Ill buy one someday!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Take down!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Good job t tom


----------



## IcePick (Aug 22, 2010)

No disrepect, but you all look like a bunch of flat rats.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 22, 2010)

IcePick said:


> No disrepect, but you all look like a bunch of flat rats.



I take it you haven't been at this very long, huh?


----------



## IcePick (Aug 22, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I take it you haven't been at this very long, huh?



about fourteen years or so. I've evolved, however.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

IcePick said:


> about fourteen years or so. I've evolved, however.



Lol so what from:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2010)

IcePick said:


> about fourteen years or so. I've evolved, however.



I have to say, the shirtless, no hard hat thing isn't very professional looking (to be polite about it). Other than that, tom has a consistently tight looking operation going on there, with some nice equipment, and some good young talent.. by the looks of it anyway. 

Maybe you could work on that a bit tom? Perhaps invest in some nice petzl hats. I never used to wear one either, but now that I've started, I dont feel right without it. The chin strap helps a lot with the agravation factor.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I have to say, the shirtless, no hard hat thing isn't very professional looking (to be polite about it). Other than that, tom has a consistently tight looking operation going on there, with some nice equipment, and some good young talent.. by the looks of it anyway.
> 
> Maybe you could work on that a bit tom? Perhaps invest in some nice petzl hats. I never used to wear one either, but now that I've started, I dont feel right without it. The chin strap helps a lot with the agravation factor.



I like my cowboy hard hat best. It fits me well pardner. I have to get a new liner for it though I have wore it out!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol so what from:monkey:




Thanks for the comments on safety. I'm gonna have to wiki "flat rat."


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I like my cowboy hard hat best. It fits me well pardner. I have to get a new liner for it though I have wore it out!



You wear that thing when you go noodling and bull frog hunting too rope? Lmfao..


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You wear that thing when you go noodling and bull frog hunting too rope? Lmfao..



Yup it doubles as a personal flotation device


----------



## IcePick (Aug 23, 2010)

flat rat is like hillbilly, but I see you're from Michigan. Your work and equipment looks good.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 23, 2010)

*What you got agin' hillbillies?*



IcePick said:


> flat rat is like hillbilly, but I see you're from Michigan. Your work and equipment looks good.



Thanks, IcePick, I think.


----------



## vincem77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Treetom said:


>



For the record I wouldn't talk trash about those 2. It looks like their hearing is extremely good.


----------



## kate.elwood (Aug 25, 2010)

That is one big tree. Nice job guys.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

IcePick said:


> flat rat is like hillbilly, but I see you're from Michigan. Your work and equipment looks good.



Now whatcha got again hill folk son? :monkey:


----------

